# Absolute in soaps



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

I would love to make me chocolate soap, or coffee soap, with natural scent, but the only available out there are the Absolutes.
Did any of you ever try Absolute in soaps? I wonder if they would work, and how?


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> I would love to make me chocolate soap, or coffee soap, with natural scent, but the only available out there are the Absolutes.
> Did any of you ever try Absolute in soaps? I wonder if they would work, and how?




I have used Rose Absolute (maybe in jojoba oil, not sure haha). Never again, too expensive. The scent came through though!


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hanna but did you use it as EO, or less? Is it stronger than EO?
Thanks


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Hanna but did you use it as EO, or less? Is it stronger than EO?
> Thanks




I did use it as a replacement for an EO and it was fainter than the EO I normally use, I thought. I normally used Palmarosa EO in one soap, ran out and used the same amount of the Rose Absolute. I could smell it, like I said but it was more faint than the Palmarosa. Does that make sense? it was Aura Cacia Rose Absolute in Jojoba Oil


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

Ashley, your absolute was probably a 10% dilution.  The pure stuff is much more potent (and correspondingly more expensive, although Aura Cacia is a major rip off). Twiggy, try New Directions Aromatics - they sell from a number of locations around the world and I believe one of them is in continental Europe.

I wouldn't use it it soap, personally.  Too expensive.  I'd make a perfume oil or put it in lotion.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Ashley, your absolute was probably a 10% dilution.  The pure stuff is much more potent (and correspondingly more expensive, although Aura Cacia is a major rip off). Twiggy, try New Directions Aromatics - they sell from a number of locations around the world and I believe one of them is in continental Europe.
> 
> I wouldn't use it it soap, personally.  Too expensive.  I'd make a perfume oil or put it in lotion.




It may have been 10% dilution. I agree, Aura Cacia is a rip off! Any EO's you buy from a health food store is a rip off but it was all I had from my before soap making days and like I said, I had run out of Palmarosa EO, which was the usual scent I used in that particular soap. 

New Directions Aromatics, all the way!!! I purchase all of my EO's from them and have been very, very happy with the scents, how long they last - everything.

I agree with Judy - absolutes in creams or perfume oils only


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2013)

FYI - I know your talking about EO's and absolutes here from ND, but thought I would add that the FO's from ND in Australia are not for use in CP soap.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> FYI - I know your talking about EO's and absolutes here from ND, but thought I would add that the FO's from ND in Australia are not for use in CP soap.



Really? haha, I know your not lying, but really in the sense of, weird


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2013)

Why would I lie,I didn't think it was funny . It's not weird,different businesses make different products and just because they maybe under the same banner, doesn't mean they have the same product all over the world. I was just trying to inform aussies so they know not to use them.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Why would I lie,I didn't think it was funny . It's not weird,different businesses make different products and just because they maybe under the same banner, doesn't mean they have the same product all over the world. I was just trying to inform aussies so they know not to use them.




You misunderstand me  I said I know your not lying so you knew I believed you, because asking really to someone saying something, I didn't want you to think I was doubting you haha, didn't mean to insult you Relle9

I had never heard that before so I was surprised by it, that's why I said really - Fragrance oil not to be used in soap, I also don't use fragrance oils and just assumed all of them could be used in soap. 

In trying to not be rude and be clear, you were insulted and didn't understand haha - isn't that how it always happens :Kitten Love:

And yes, to me, it is weird  I guess it's because of the different ingredients used in those fragrance oils that make them not usable in soap? I truly thought all fragrance oils could be used interchangeably in candles, soaps etc, whatever they can be used in


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow Relle, that’s very interesting what you are writing… And it must make things little bit more difficult for soaprers? What is the shortcut “ND” for?

Ashley, Judy, thank you! So it looks like I should say goodbye to coffee and chocolate soap in that case :\  BUT I think I wouldn’t be myself if I wouldn’t try… So I think I make a little research on the page of Directions Aromatics, also will check if they sell in Europe  Thank you for that!

And I have another question. Let’s say I will go for cocoa absolut in a soap, will I be using the same amount, or smaller percentage than EO?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not all FO's are B & B safe.  Many are just for use in candles.  You really have to read the information on the websites. Also, even if they are safe for lotions, creams etc doesn't mean the will work in CP soap.  They are finicky buggers.


----------



## namad (Sep 24, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Wow Relle, that’s very interesting what you are writing… And it must make things little bit more difficult for soaprers? What is the shortcut “ND” for?
> 
> Ashley, Judy, thank you! So it looks like I should say goodbye to coffee and chocolate soap in that case :\  BUT I think I wouldn’t be myself if I wouldn’t try… So I think I make a little research on the page of Directions Aromatics, also will check if they sell in Europe  Thank you for that!
> 
> And I have another question. Let’s say I will go for cocoa absolut in a soap, will I be using the same amount, or smaller percentage than EO?




ND stands for New Directions, I believe (Correct me if I am wrong )

I would say try what you want to try - isn't that one of the best parts of soapmaking!! LOVE IT 

Here is an website I found - it's a recipe using cocoa absolute, maybe you can use it as a reference, it's the 3rd recipe down

http://www.creationsfromeden.com/resources/cosmetic_recipes/cold_process_soap_recipes


----------



## namad (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are a few more links

https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/forum/Thread-Has-anyone-soaped-with-Absolutes

http://blog.thesage.com/2010/02/22/chocolate-cold-process-soap/

Also, I read on a blog someone posted about coffee absolute, this is what they said - "I use coffee absolute. A little goes a long way."

And from what I am reading, it depends on the oil but mostly it seems you use less absolutes than eo's


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hanna-Made Soaps said:


> ND stands for New Directions, I believe (Correct me if I am wrong )
> 
> I would say try what you want to try - isn't that one of the best parts of soapmaking!! LOVE IT
> 
> ...



OMG I would love to make such soap! I’m sure it would be my favorite too! Thank you Ashley so much


----------



## Chookie2 (Sep 24, 2013)

A lot of fragrance oils for candles are not considered safe for skin application. Any FO should state skin safe on it.


----------



## namad (Sep 24, 2013)

Chookie2 said:


> A lot of fragrance oils for candles are not considered safe for skin application. Any FO should state skin safe on it.




Makes me wonder if it's safe to breath in :S Eeek


----------

